# Hi from Romania



## Bogdan

I am Bogdan a young student from Romania (east-european country)

and i want to know more about Freemasonary. 




have a nice day.


----------



## david918

Howdy Bogdan ask away


----------



## Bogdan

it`s hard to be a Freemason ?


----------



## Robert Marshall

I don't think I would call being a Freemason "hard." It can be demanding, and even trying, but rewardingly so. Not once, and keep in mind I am young in my journey, have I thought to myself, "Gee, this is hard." In fact, I find myself eagerly looking forward to my time at Lodge. It is often the highlight of my week. Bogdan, consider locating a Lodge close to you. Unfortunately, it seems that Romania no longer has an active Masonic organization. See link: http://www.masonicforum.ro/en/nr14/denslow.html


----------



## Robert Marshall

Actually, I take that back. My apologies as that link takes you to an article that is half a century old. In fact, Masonry is apparently back in force in Romania and I encourage you, Bogden, to get in touch with your nearest Lodge as well as feeling free to ask us any questions.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Romania[/ame]


----------



## david918

Just checked the book here's the info:
National Grand Lodge of Romania
Founded Sept 20,1880
Reconstituted Jan 24, 1993
255 registered lodges ,236 active 7,200 members
Eugen-Ovidiu Chirovici Grand Master        Dan Tanasie Grand Secretary
grand.master@mlnr.ro                               grand .secretary@mlnr.ro

Freemason's Hall
Matei Elins Voievod-STR.No2A,Sect.2 cod 021462 Bucharest,Romania
Telephone 0040-21-252.88.44


----------



## Bogdan

indeed are some lodges in Romania, but i don`t have trust in that men 

i`m interest of Masonery, from history of my country i know that masons are good pupil and have good intentions, i read about Masons some french books Joules Boucher is one author of that books i read


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Welcome to the Forums....  I hope you find the information that you are looking for.


----------



## Bogdan

thank you


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome!


----------



## TCShelton

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Traveling Man

Welcome,
Brethren, It would seem that our “guest” is reading (and interested in) about alchemy, The Golden Dawn,  Martinism and Martinist Orders and such. As this is a stretch for our version of (regular) Freemasonry he may be on a quest that I think few ardents here follow (I could be wrong). He would be more interested in the likes of Arthur Edward Waite, Aleister Crowley et al. I would recommend that he read some “regular” Masonic books than start from his suggested author (as he may get the wrong impression). I don’t think many here proscribe to “that” particular authors view of “Freemasonry”.

POTS


----------



## TCShelton

Traveling Man said:


> As this is a stretch for our version of (regular) Freemasonry he may be on a quest that I think few ardents here follow (I could be wrong).



...And you would be.  I know there are several of us on here who aren't restricted to following "regular" masonry.  There is a place for all here.


----------



## Traveling Man

TCShelton said:


> ...And you would be.  I know there are several of us on here who aren't restricted to following "regular" masonry.  There is a place for all here.



I was always under the impression that no one is "restricted" to â€œfollowingâ€ any specific type of Masonry. As a matter of fact, I think the term "recognition" is a rather foolish term as to whether a particular brand of masonry â€œexistsâ€ or not as "they" do not need others permission to exist. There should be a place for everyone is agreed, does your Grand Lodge agree? 

Now back to the original question, â€œ i want to know more about Freemasonaryâ€¦ it`s hard to be a Freemason ? 

â€œ Hum, and reading Golden Dawn is a good start for a Masonic search? Gee, thatâ€™s exactly what I was thinking, Iâ€™m just sayinâ€™ 

POTS


----------



## TCShelton

Traveling Man said:


> “ Hum, and reading Golden Dawn is a good start for a Masonic search? Gee, that’s exactly what I was thinking, I’m just sayin’
> POTS



Goes back to a previous thread.  Depends on what he wants to get out of Masonry.

The point I am trying to make is that while the GLOT consists primarily of Protestants, there are still quite a few members with different, however strange, beliefs.  As Masons, we should set the example for this kind of tolerance, like our work teaches us to do.  If this gentleman wants to read into the Order of the Golden Dawn as his introduction to Masonry, then we obviously know which direction he is going.  We can't forget that the Order does have its roots in Masonry.  It may not be your cup of tea, but it is someone elses.  Such is the beauty of Masonry; its roots sprout many different branches.


----------



## Traveling Man

TCShelton said:


> Goes back to a previous thread.



Returned to "this" threads beginning... 

Nonetheless, as we follow this thread, the conversation turned to "recognized" Freemasonry", oh well... 

If I were on a Masonic journey (inquiry) and wanted to join and ended up in an "unrecognized" body only to find that's not what I really wanted, I would be sorely disappointed. On the other hand if my perception of Masonry was formed from the book "The Masonic Magician" and didn't quite comprehend what it was all about I would be disappointed too. Masonic history is rather colourful, some pretty good, some not so good nor pretty. One's cup of tea can surely be found if properly informed. The real question for me (on my Masonic quest) was to seek out as much information as I could upon which to build my Masonic edifice, and this here "evilnet" did do exactly that! 

Let's see what alchemy is really all about...

S&F


----------



## Bogdan

hello again  , I have a new question for you, 

what is a irregular Lodges and why they exist ?

thanks.


----------



## LRG

Traveling Man said:


> Returned to "this" threads beginning...
> 
> Nonetheless, as we follow this thread, the conversation turned to "recognized" Freemasonry", oh well...
> 
> If I were on a Masonic journey (inquiry) and wanted to join and ended up in an "unrecognized" body only to find that's not what I really wanted, I would be sorely disappointed. On the other hand if my perception of Masonry was formed from the book "The Masonic Magician" and didn't quite comprehend what it was all about I would be disappointed too. Masonic history is rather colourful, some pretty good, some not so good nor pretty. One's cup of tea can surely be found if properly informed. The real question for me (on my Masonic quest) was to seek out as much information as I could upon which to build my Masonic edifice, and this here "evilnet" did do exactly that!
> 
> Let's see what alchemy is really all about...
> 
> S&F


Excellent my brother.

but who am I....

S&F


----------



## Traveling Man

LRG said:


> Excellent my brother.
> 
> but who am I....
> 
> S&F



I give up, who are you?

S&F


----------



## LRG

A Master Mason I suppose.


Who am I, a master of all i survey, or an ineffectual pgymy, who clumsly blocks his own way, a self assuring gentleman with a winning smile....


----------



## Traveling Man

Bogdan said:


> hello again  , I have a new question for you,
> 
> what is a irregular Lodges and why they exist ?
> 
> thanks.




“Irregular” lodges are considered those lodges that do not conform to the generally accepted landmarks of Freemasonry (either Mackey's Landmarks or Anderson's Constitutions) by other lodges that do conform to these sets of rules. The United Grand Lodge of England or UGLE is considered the arbiter on “Recognition” of “Regular” Lodges as their (UGLE) pedigree linage (if you will) is passed through “Charters” or “Patents” to the greatest number of lodges throughout the world.  Some of these lodges (irregular) may have been at one time or another “regular” and then became involved in politics or violated some of the landmarks above such as practicing Co-masonry and thus became “irregular”. I hope this is not too confusing. I’m not saying there is anything wrong with any of the above practices or organisations, as I say, “to each their own”. 


S&F

There are embedded hypertext links in the text above that will link you to sites that explain this better than I could...


----------



## JTM

TCShelton said:


> Goes back to a previous thread.  Depends on what he wants to get out of Masonry.
> 
> The point I am trying to make is that while the GLOT consists primarily of Protestants, there are still quite a few members with different, however strange, beliefs.  As Masons, we should set the example for this kind of tolerance, like our work teaches us to do.  If this gentleman wants to read into the Order of the Golden Dawn as his introduction to Masonry, then we obviously know which direction he is going.  We can't forget that the Order does have its roots in Masonry.  It may not be your cup of tea, but it is someone elses.  Such is the beauty of Masonry; its roots sprout many different branches.



the order of the golden dawn?  I've read some stuff on it.  Wouldn't that be like getting your introduction to masonry from a church?

I guess it would be better fit for the scottish rite, but not the york blue degrees as I've known and studied them, unless you seriously want to get into the metathought of the degrees.

i don't know, i just don't see the golden dawn as a good place to start looking for masonry.  it's definitely fine with me if a "golden dawn member" were to join (if there are such a people still around today) as long as they met the requirements.


----------

